# fog in between the glass



## Tmacdonald (May 2, 2011)

I have the type of windows that have double glass with gas in between the glass. There is fog in one of the sections that won't clear up. What can I do? I can't afford to replace the window. I shouldn't have to because the window is only seven years old. 
Please advise


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

The glass or the sash(depends on manufacturer) needs to be replaced. Most window manufacturers have at least a 10 yr warranty, most are 20 yr +, against that problem. See if you can find stickers around the edge of the frame or sashes. They will supply the needed components, but they do not usually include labor. If you can't do it yourself, there will be a labor charge.


----------



## 219157 (May 4, 2011)

*Foggy window valve question*

Elsewhere on this site there is a long thread where guys weigh pros & cons of various solutions. You probably would find it helpful to take a look at. 

One suggested solution that kept popping up was the idea of drilling one or two small holes in the panes to vent the air chamber in an effort to remedy the condensation issue. Also it sounded as though the commercial companies who offer this kind of window defogging service insert a special kind of valve in the hole. I had the sense that these valves are not readily available from the posts that I saw.

Here's what I'm wondering about those valves: any of you guys ever go camping or kayaking? Are you familiar with those self-inflating valves that are featured on some better quality air mattresses and kayak pillows? You pop them open and they just start gently sucking in air. I wonder if somehow some version of this valve could be of help here in terms of making air circulate through that chamber. Any thoughts?


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

219157 said:


> Elsewhere on this site there is a long thread where guys weigh pros & cons of various solutions. You probably would find it helpful to take a look at.
> 
> One suggested solution that kept popping up was the idea of drilling one or two small holes in the panes to vent the air chamber in an effort to remedy the condensation issue. Also it sounded as though the commercial companies who offer this kind of window defogging service insert a special kind of valve in the hole. I had the sense that these valves are not readily available from the posts that I saw.
> 
> Here's what I'm wondering about those valves: any of you guys ever go camping or kayaking? Are you familiar with those self-inflating valves that are featured on some better quality air mattresses and kayak pillows? You pop them open and they just start gently sucking in air. I wonder if somehow some version of this valve could be of help here in terms of making air circulate through that chamber. Any thoughts?


WOW!............... as previously mentioned, your glass should still be under warranty. If you cannot find any identifiable markings, you'll probably need to resort to replacing the IG, but even then, there should not be a crazy amount of cost involved.


----------



## Nevar (Dec 7, 2010)

Plus 1 to HS.
There is NO way to clean up the interior glass surfaces. NONE. Don't let anyone sell you anything that says it can be done.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Nevar said:


> Plus 1 to HS.
> There is NO way to clean up the interior glass surfaces. NONE. Don't let anyone sell you anything that says it can be done.


These guys would disagree.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzTIzfrn1OM&NR=1

I in no way recommend or endorse this.

Just wanted to point out that “no way” may be a bit overstated.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I've seen that before, and yet again the original air leak- seal broken wasn't addressed. Keep their number handy.....

Gary


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Tmacdonald said:


> I have the type of windows that have double glass with gas in between the glass. There is fog in one of the sections that won't clear up. What can I do? I can't afford to replace the window. I shouldn't have to because the window is only seven years old.
> Please advise


 The seal has failed, replace the glass.
Ron


----------



## Jkslate (Jan 22, 2008)

Replacing the IG is the ONLY viable solution. As has been stated, almost all manufacturers warranty against this issue.


----------

